

Things will unravel faster than you think - blux
http://seekingalpha.com/article/228222-things-will-unravel-faster-than-you-think

======
viggity
Overall the article was good, but people have been worrying about peak oil for
4+ decades. It kills me. We're always finding more and more oil and when we do
eventually run out, the laws of supply and demand will ensure that the people
that really need oil will get it (absent any carter style price controls, in
which case nobody will get it)

------
tjoozeylabs
really cool! great share!!

